# Getting your certification/license/NREMT



## Ridryder911 (Dec 31, 2007)

After continuously reading several threads daily asking about obtaining their certification that these so called... "_ great instructors"_... It appears that they have failed in teaching and informing their students on one of the most important steps of a career.. getting certified and licensed, as well the steps of obtaining the NREMT. 

I am surprised that so many ask the same repeated questions, and that their educational programs have failed them by not making them aware of their professional development. Personally I spend 2-3 hours in the first module as well as mid-way and then the last 2 weeks for test preparation. I even test students upon relicensure requirements, process and even whom to contact. Again, it is a very important part of professional development. 

My word of advice for those in EMS programs is to ask your instructors for each step of the process. One needs to know the divisions to contact (tel. #'s, e-mail, etc), the length of time it takes to process cert.'s and license in your state so if there is question that arises. One needs to know if special requirements are needed to be arranged for testing, and the exact process of obtaining credentials. It is * your* responsibility to *fully* understand your license and certification requirements. 

Those that have recently graduated, I make these recommendations:

1. If recently graduated, contact your program coordinator or instructor first. They have to process and complete forms for you to test. Write down any information given, especially contact persons, time, etc.. 

2. If your questions are not answered, then contact your State EMS division. Usually, they will transfer you to the training and certification division that is responsible for testing. They will have the answer. One may have to be persistent though in obtaining a clear answer. 

3. If inquiring about NREMT, and your state is a NREMT state be sure to perform steps 1 & 2. *After* you have completed steps 1 & 2, contact them personally per telephone and leave telephone number and e-mail address. If your state is NOT a NREMT, go to the NREMT web site. 

4. Asking on forums are okay, however; we will recommend you to perform process 1, 2, 3 and you may be given an answer that may not apply to your region, state, etc.. so be sure to attempt the first steps.

As a medical professional it is * your* responsibility to make sure you understand the processes of the business. Knowing it half arse or poorly will only confuse you, and possibly cause problems later down the line (re-certifying time) as you may read here as well. 

Another point, I am surprised by is that many instructors are not formally preparing students for the test accordingly. Not giving or informing them of guidelines and information of the computer base test, or administering simulated computer tests during the course. I have not read of classes having "cram" sessions for clarification and improvement of test scores. 

Yes, it is an honor for an instructor if their students have great skills in the classroom, but it does not matter how well they can perform if they cannot pass the certification/license test and then cannot even apply for a job. So unless can pass the test, it really does not matter how smart, skilled one is if they cannot obtain permission to practice.

I highly suggest forming study groups during the last month of the course. Divide chapter & objectives for review, lecture notes and in-depth discussion and possibly clarifying any question that might be perplexing. Practicing skills can also be performed during this time as well.

Testing should be an exciting process to see how well you processed and retained information. Remember, it is just the beginning of the such "tests"....


----------



## Capt.Hook (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow.  I happened upon this thread, but good advice.  I was surprised to see the amount of folks with Q's about nremt.  Personally, not really an issue.  

My instructors were diligent in making sure we knew our goals and plans, specifically regarding nremt.  While I feel they were very good basic instructors, I am hesitating to follow my medic education because I will have the same "teachers".  As a non-traditional student, I don't feel as comfortable with these folks teaching the medic program.

Again, good advice to new emt's.  ASK QUESTIONS!  bring up the things that Rid has suggested.  Some of those I really would not have thought of.  I didn't know anyone in the class, in fact I was the oldest and felt somewhat "out of place".  Please don't hesitate to ask questions or make good professional friends.


----------

